# Saxon and Sasha



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone, just a pic of Saxon at 14 and Sasha at 4 months, and 8 weeks, cant believe how much she has changed and how old Saxon is, doesnt seem that long again we got him, i think they are both just about used to eachother now, and there is not more Sasha eatting Saxon to bits


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You certainly have a age difference there. They are both great looking dogs and I hope you have many more years with them together. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just love the photo of them together! That's really special!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sweet. Love the photo of them together. Very precious.


----------

